# Apple News site announcing G5 Powerbooks at WWDC



## jeastwood@mac.c (May 7, 2005)

Hi All,

Just been hopping around various Apple related sites and - intermittently - I keep getting this page (possibly they are updating the page.)

Seems interesting, although personally, I think that Mac OS 11 with 'flipping' Finder windows sounds a little odd

What do you think?

Cheers,

J.

The following is taken from:
http://www.macshrine.com/ 

Yup, we're in Lite mode again! *Prepares for influx of visitors* 

PowerBook G5
The new PowerBooks are to be shown at Jobs keynote on 6th June at WWDC. Currently at Dual Core 867MHz G5, they are expected to be released at 1GHz, 1.2GHz and 1.5GHz Dual Core G5. They currently are 1.7" thick with a large G5 inspired grill on the bottom to increase airflow into the unit. There is a secondary shield inside, to prevent particles from entering the inside system board. The new PowerBooks will only be released in 15" and 17" sizes. The 12" PowerBook replaced by a souped up iBook. 

iBook G4
Expected to include a return to colors, the new iBooks are set to be the funnest and fasted yet. Soon to be available in 12", 14" and a new widescreen 15" display. The iBooks will take the specs of the late PowerBook G4 line, and include 1.5 and 1.64GHz G4 processors. They (may) be unvieled at WWDC, but more likely at the Paris Expo, in time to ship for the back-to-school term. The new cases haven't been 100% chosen upon yet, as Apple is devoting 99% of their time to the new PowerBooks. They may be released as a translucent case, with white accents. Bluetooth 2.0 and Airport Extreme will feature in all iBooks. 

Special Edition Laptops
Apple may release "All Black" versions of the new iBook and PowerBook line. They will be bundled with the U2 iPod and a new "Tiger" protective sleeve. 

iTunes 5
To be released soon with the new iPods, iTunes 5 represents a major stepping stone for Apple. Featuring a new Music Store which will support new international stores and a new "Maintenance Agreement". Pay $2.99 (to-be determined) a month, and if you accidently delete a song you purchased from iTunes, you can re-download it. 

Mac OS 10.6
Where'd the 10.5 go you say? Well Apple is skipping it out to make this look like a bigger update, when really, it isn't. Set to include the leftovers of Tiger that were never completed on time, the current list of new features include...
A clone of Windows "Active Desktop".
A new dock.
"Dock Switch" - Ability to load multiple docks.
10.6 will be called "Mac OS Lion", because it is the last of the 10.x releases, and a Lion is the top cat. The first developer builds are currently estimated to arrive shortly before next years WWDC, with the GM in 2007 ready for an April 29th release again. Let's hope they don't force another $129.99 out of us... 

Mac OS 11
Set to be the "real" next-generation OS from Apple. It will include several 3D features. Work on Mac OS 10.6 and Mac OS 11 are being done at the same time. Very little work has been done on this. At the moment, a few coded features include...
3D finder windows - They "flip" when you navigate.
A 3D dock.
G5-only support - All product lines (should) will be updated by then.


iWork '06 Apple is busy porting over old AppleWorks modules and improving them. Currently iDraw, iChart and iWord are being developed. A database module is currently last on Apple's list. iWork '06 will not be a free upgrade for iWork '05 users.


----------



## ora (May 7, 2005)

Just to take 1 issue as an example: "iWord" ,i doubt they would ditch the Pages moniker so quickly.

Sorry, i don't believe it myself.

Still, welcome to the forum , and happy first post!


----------



## cfleck (May 7, 2005)

Sorry, but can't say I buy any of it.  Mostly because the later stuff seems so far fetched, I can't believe the first stuff.  Oh well.  Prove me wrong.


----------



## Scottfab (May 7, 2005)

lol, a part of me doesnt want new G5 PB only because I already bought this one and I'd like it to be top of the line for more than half a month.


----------



## MacFreak (May 7, 2005)

This information of PB G5 is invaild information.


----------



## Convert (May 7, 2005)

It is way too wrong.


----------



## Captain Code (May 7, 2005)

867MHz G5 Powerbook would be slower than the current Powerbooks.  ::ha::


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (May 7, 2005)

...but an 867GHz PowerBook with a _dual-core_ G5 processor, like the article says, would blow away any 1.67GHz G4 PowerBook...


----------



## Satcomer (May 7, 2005)

Seems like wishful thinking "rumors" again.


----------



## iljavanroon (May 7, 2005)

Whoever made this "site" could have at least made a genuine effort to make it look even remotely credible.


----------



## Captain Code (May 7, 2005)

ElDiabloConCaca said:
			
		

> ...but an 867GHz PowerBook with a _dual-core_ G5 processor, like the article says, would blow away any 1.67GHz G4 PowerBook...



I'd say that's debatable.


----------



## Lt Major Burns (May 7, 2005)

it's like dual processors. they make the load easier, but none of them can go faster than their clock limit.

to be honest, it's not that far fetched - i mean, what else is jobs gonna pull out of the bag? 

in the last 4 months, he's released tiger, new power macs, new powerbooks, new imacs, new emacs, new ipods... (or at least, minor updates to each of them...)

he's going to pull soemthing big.

the next version of macOS is conceivable, there's probably been a team working on blue-box stuff since panther

G5 powerbooks are definately concievable, seeing as they've been bandied about since Power Macs went G5 two years ago. again, theres been a team probably working on em since then.

the ipod IS looking dated now - the blobby white and chrome is very old now. an aqua UI is conceivable also.

iBooks are ancient and a bit boring.

Itunes stood out glaringly as the only iApp not to get an update in '05, so that's up for an update.

not that far fetched if you think about it. wait and see. look what's been previewed at WWDC in the past....


----------



## RGrphc2 (May 7, 2005)

Steve Jobs did say it was the Year of High-Def in Jan...so this prolly is going to effect the WWDC....who knows.

My Guess is Monitors, Mac Mini update (Bluetooth/Wireless Standard) and something to do with HD


----------



## mindbend (May 8, 2005)

The number one reason there will NOT be any G5 PB announcement is because they JUST upgraded the PB line a few months ago. Apple is very savvy about NOT upgraded product lines too frequently. Apple can't afford to have customers always waiting for the next product. They need to create a sense that the current product will last you a while. A few months is not long enough.

Don't kid yourselves, there will be no G5 PB announcement at WWDC.

Side note: What would be the functional difference between a dual core versus a dual proc machine? Would they perform the same or at least very similar?

I found this on a google:

"A two-processor dual-core system clocked 5 clock speeds down from AMD's fastest part will generate performance of approximately 125 to 140 percent performance of the dual-processor unicore system, McGrath said. A dual-core, dual-processor system clocked at only three grades slower than the fastest AMD chip will perform at between 130 to 160 percent of the performance of the base system, McGrath's slide indicated. McGrath's performance figures used synthetic benchmarks, such as SPECint_rate 2000 and SPECifp_rate 2000."

http://www.extremetech.com/article2/0,1558,1666609,00.asp

Is that basically saying that a dual CORE system is only gaining 25-40% or 30-60% than a single CORE system? I'm not familiar enough with the technology.


----------



## texanpenguin (May 8, 2005)

Those rumours are so horribly far-fetched that the author him- (or her-) self wouldn't believe it was posted in a genuine forum.

OS X 10.6? 11? Pfft, why even write that baloney?


----------



## Lt Major Burns (May 8, 2005)

history is written by sceptics eating their words.

apple have updated EVERYthing in the the last four months. either it's going to be a very long and boring run through, or a very interesting one!  i'll agree, that those are rumours that are pulled out of the air, but it may not be that far from the truth....


----------



## HomunQlus (May 8, 2005)

Nope, not buying it either. Apple wouldn't clone something from Microsoft ( -> Active Desktop).

Flipping Finder windows? Hmm.... nope.

Multiple docks? I think there's a tool out that lets you have multiple docks already (I have seen it somewhere).

PowerBook G5? That's probably one of the greatest laptop ever done - if it comes out. Well it certainly does, but no one knows when for sure.

iTunes 5? Not buying it. Next version to come is iTunes 4.8 (I posted a link to that). 

iWork '06? Comes out most definitely, but not with "iWord" (even though 'Word' is as itself just a word that can't be copyrighted, I think Apple won't do it because a competitor product is already called that way).

Mac OS X "Lion" 10.6? Lion might be, as it really is the king of all cats. However, I don't believe in 10.6. It rather be 10.5, because if my assumption of Apple's release policy is right, they're not skipping a version number.

Mac OS XI (11)? I'm sure plans are done on that, however, right now it's far too early to even talk about it as Mac OS X is still relatively young and there much things that can still evolve. And even if this takes until OS X 10.9.

And why do't I believe all of this? Well, mostly because I ran a WHOIS check on the domain. Curious... It's no company, it's a private person!


----------



## Oscar Castillo (May 8, 2005)

To to crush all hope for those wanting these rumors to be true..an update on the G5 Powerbooks states now that it's not gonna happen. As the website says...Maybe all these rumors will get the same update in short order.

Update: Due to engineering problems within Apple, they will now not be showcasing the PowerBooks. Currently, the "Hardware Engineering" team has only managed a 867MHz Dual Core G5, which is slower than the current top of the line 1.64GHz G4. Also the battery life is roughly only at 1hr 45 minutes. Next dates now, point to MacWorld 2006.


----------



## RGrphc2 (May 8, 2005)

HomunQlus said:
			
		

> Multiple docks? I think there's a tool out that lets you have multiple docks already (I have seen it somewhere).
> 
> Mac OS X "Lion" 10.6? Lion might be, as it really is the king of all cats. However, I don't believe in 10.6. It rather be 10.5, because if my assumption of Apple's release policy is right, they're not skipping a version number.



There is a program for Multiple Docks, i've tried it, not that great.   ::ha:: 

And the King of all Cats is the LIGER, flipping sweet.


----------



## Convert (May 8, 2005)

The program is Drag Thing I believe. The docks aren't like the normal OS X dock, they're not that good.


----------



## CreativeEye (May 8, 2005)

the fact that the first line is...

'...Yup, we're in Lite mode again! *Prepares for influx of visitors*...'

is kind of a give away that they're making it up to just drive numbers to the site...


----------



## Lt Major Burns (May 8, 2005)

erm... why don't everyone wait till wwdc?  then when you find out all these crazy wacky things apple are doing, they're true! and you can buy them! wow!


----------



## RGrphc2 (May 8, 2005)

Convert said:
			
		

> The program is Drag Thing I believe. The docks aren't like the normal OS X dock, they're not that good.



Its not drag thing....shoot, i forgot what it was called, but if you press command+D or something it will switch to a 2nd Dock...i found it on macupdate.com


----------



## Convert (May 8, 2005)

Ah, my bad.

*runs off crying*


----------



## Cat (May 8, 2005)

> Special Edition Laptops
> Apple may release "All Black" versions of the new iBook and PowerBook line. They will be bundled with the U2 iPod and a new "Tiger" protective sleeve.


That one really made me laugh ... 
"Black! It's the new .. black!" Hello? The '80 called they want their colour scheme back ... 
Next thing we'll hear is that Murdock from the A-team is going to do a Tiger promo tour ...


----------



## Carlo (May 20, 2005)

iljavanroon said:
			
		

> Whoever made this "site" could have at least made a genuine effort to make it look even remotely credible.




i agree.. its someones wet dream rather than credable IMHO..


----------

